# Bad dealings with a certain snorkle company!!!!



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey all, this is my last attempt to get things made right by a certain Snorkel Company we "TRIED" to do business with. This company and I agreed to start the relationship on the barter system, I sent this company a set of 14" Swamp Lox in exchange for 3 snorkel kits. After asking for the same kit (the first kit I wanted from them) for close to 6 months and NEVER getting a call back or an email reply, I started to email with less than pleasent emails and phone messages. Then, and ONLY then did I get a reply from this company. Still to this day, no product, and after a couple more emails, we agreed that he would get my un-used wheels back and return them. The wheels are still not here and the email replies have yet again stopped coming back to me. The really sad part is that the person the wheels were supposed to go to had NO IDEA of the dealings that I have been going through. He is more than willing to get the wheels back to this Snorkel company so they can retrun them but still nothing from them.I am going to leave this up for a little while in hopes that his reputation means enough to him to make an attempt to make things right. Not only am I out the wheels I sent him, but the $75 it cost me to ship them to him, and the pissed off customer I had for waiting 6 months on a snorkel kit.If any of you know who i am talking about, please DO NOT mention any names, I hope this person will take care of his mess and I can delete this and move on, if not, well I'll put up the company name, owners name and warn anyone from using him or his products.......Since you will likely read this, this is me finally having enough of your crap, be a man and make good on this or I will let everyone know exactly how I feel. Remember, a good reputation will help your business grow but a bad rep will really hurt sales......


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You fall into the category of, "I may not be able to help your business but I can dang sure hurt it"

Good luck.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You know how I feel about it. I say post of every bit of info you want... Why wait.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I guess some people dont have any morals anymore.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> You know how I feel about it. I say post of every bit of info you want... Why wait.


I emailed him and gave him links to 7 forums I posted this on, some in Canada but mostly busy forums in the U.S. crowd. I am still trying to be somewhat nice about it and hope he makes good on what he owes. And in all honesty, its not that I may get duped for the $475 and have an upset customer on my end, its the pricipal of it all, why just keep laying down excuse after excuse when you DO actually reply to me after I start to show my frustration. He has had no problem selling snorkel kits for the very machine I needed a kit for, weather through his site or on ebay, so why screw me around? Seriosuly, whats the true value of most snorkel kits, well under $100 in parts, would it really bankrupt or hurt him to hook me up, no, so why the bullshit?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

B/C Apparently that's just how people are these days. Sucks. Hopefully he will make right with the situation.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

I say if it's been 6 months its been long enough! Start chirping and say the name


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

That sucks to get done that way. I hope you get your wheels back atleast.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with Armstrong. He has had ample time to conduct fair business and this is a forum that supports our sponsors and members and if I was having this much trouble id have to let my fellow members/clients know what experience I had and who it is so they can proceed with caution

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

he is just trying to be nice and i tell you he has alot more pacients then me


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

to each his on but you have put up with WAY more b.s. than i would have an if he will screw you like this then he will screw anyone over


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I think I have an idea of who this company is...not sure though. Good Luck Rubberdown. I sure how it turns out well for you. Has he has your wheels for the entire time?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

go for it drop a dime on his arse, you got fellow members doing buss every day , an i like to barter, but i do not like being screwed. go ahead drop the name, help future brothers out, i am the type person that if i make a deal an later i fiqure out i screwed up, i will spend out of my pocket to make the deal work.a MANS word is HIS bond, if his word is no good so be the man.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

bootlegger, yes he has had my wheels for the entire time.

If I spill all the beans now, he has no reason to try and play ball and return my goods or pay for them.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you know he's reading this, I'd give him X amount of days to make good on the deal or you will go completely public on every public forum you can think of. He'll either do the right thing or lose tons of business. Some folks need a brutal shove instead of a gentle push.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i understand ur motive but man jus the fact of giving 6 months b4 this subtle ultimatum is more than most men can do and i respect u for that. hey p425 what u say about making a "got screwed fund" for rubberdown so we can help with the money loss and get a thumb put on the culprit? :bigok:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Rubberdown said:


> bootlegger, yes he has had my wheels for the entire time.
> 
> If I spill all the beans now, he has no reason to try and play ball and return my goods or pay for them.


I understand that...but they have had more than enough time...lol. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

In 6 months...I would've took the hit, spread the word, and they would be *****d by now. If they haven't made it right by now, I wish you luck but chances are...you won't get anywhere. That's 6 months worth of money you could've stopped for em. This is the same as a theif. Spread the word. Who is it?


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

He claims he is in the process of getting my wheels back in hand so he can ship them back to me. I'll give it a few more days for an update.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow i would have pasted this sorry sob all over the place. I dont like the get screwed. Man i am sorry to see al these problems your having. Good luck with all this rubberdown


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm thinking as long as what you are doing isn't having any effect on his sales, he isn't motivated to get things right. But if his sales get cut in half or more because of your posts having is name in them, and you are the only one in the world that can bring back his business, I would think that would be motivation. Go a head man...Spread the word.. and when its made right, delete the posts and never work with them again.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Just check who it is and we'll be glad to help you out.:bigok:
Triangle _____
Extreme _____
Bayou _____
Submarine _____
Other _____

_Just saying!_


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok , Rubberdown , 2 question 's for you .

You are doing it this way to give this company a chance to right themselve's after you feel they have taken advantage of you (which they have in my eye's , this is no way to do business) so my question's are ....

1 . If they do the right thing and send back your tire's as promised , will you deal with them again ?

and question #2 . Let's say someone approach's you and is looking at a "certain " (the company being kept sercret from us right now) snorkel for their bike , would you recommend this company to them and feel comfortable sending them to this company ?

I know these question's kind of put you on the spot if you reply to them in an open forum , but I am just trying to make a point, I have yet to hear anything negetive about you and your company , all I hear is positive thing's , and that is awesome , word of mouth advertising is the best and cheapest way to do it if you ask me , I have a few friend's that do business with you (wildhigh being one of them) and they have nothing but good to say about you and your business. Hopefully one day i will be able to do business with you , I almost did a yr ago , but lost my job,had just gone back to school,it was for a lift kit,to this day,i wish i had just bought it and been done with it , anyhow....

The good guy doesn't always win , 6 Month's is a long time..... 

I think you should just say who they are.

That's my 2 cent's on this .


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

The best and worst advertisment is word of mouth.
I think this persons name should be brought to the surface. Take no offence, but i would like to learn from your mistake.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Injected said:


> The best and worst advertisment is word of mouth.
> I think this persons name should be brought to the surface. Take no offence, but i would like to learn from your mistake.


I think Injected speaks for most of us RD, its time.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear this.. I HATE a theif !!! I got burned by a fella on HL.. I purchased some 750 cylinders from a fella and never got them.. He kept telling me he shipped them but he didn't.. What he was doing was going to fed ex and paying for the shipping so he could get the confimation e-mails but never toook them an actual package.. Mine did turn out ok as paypal was GREAT and refunded my money.. I called him out after about one month of not receiving my parts so cudos to you for waiting this long, I couldn't do it.. And for the record the sellers name on HL is "CottonSeller", he's a crook, simple as that..


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Can u spill the beans yet!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol for real! its been awhile


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry for the delay guys, I gave him one more email (again being the better man) and told him if I didnt have funds by Monday midnight, I would spill the beans. I got paypal'd $150 this morning, he has until Monday for the other $150, I told him to make it $300 and we'll call it even, even though I still take about a 4175 loss on the deal, its better than nothing.

BrutemanAL, question #1, no not EVER.
Question #2 no not EVER.

This fellow claims to be in tight with a few very well known racers, and one of them has the wheels that is a very well known name, and when I spoke to him (this racer) via emails, I told him if HE were going to use them for sure, to keep them, if not, get them back to the snorkel guy that worked out the deal for them. the snorkel guy is trying to tell me that a lot of the racers dont like how I'm handling this LOL, I said thats funny because a ton of people want to know who you are so they dont get burned by you. 

Thats when I finally had enough and gave him a time line to pay me. No more monmey come midnight Monday, I'm done with it.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Rubberdown said:


> Sorry for the delay guys, I gave him one more email (again being the better man) and told him if I didnt have funds by Monday midnight, I would spill the beans. I got paypal'd $150 this morning, he has until Monday for the other $150, I told him to make it $300 and we'll call it even, even though I still take about a 4175 loss on the deal, its better than nothing.
> 
> BrutemanAL, question #1, no not EVER.
> Question #2 no not EVER.
> ...


Don't worry Paul. I just got home from the race....never heard one bad word about you. I hope you get your money, if not let me know. Since there is not many races left over in the west maybe they will have to come over and race the SMRS and CMR...although there is a two CMR races over that way this year. The parks over that way aren't doing much racing anymore....lots of them closing.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Your accepting $300 on a $4k loss? Dude, i have ocean front property in Kansas i'll sell ya...


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

is it mud industries snorkles?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Injected said:


> Your accepting $300 on a $4k loss? Dude, i have ocean front property in Kansas i'll sell ya...


I think he made a typo.



poporunner50 said:


> is it mud industries snorkles?


Now come on....do you think he is really going to answer that? Did you read his last post? :smokin:


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i have a major problem of typing before i think. haha. sorry.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

That's pretty solid Cap'n, I can't honestly say I would handle this as sensibly and patiently as you have. Your professionalism is top notch!! I'm sure Bootlegger would have heard something in the pits if something negative was said. Most of the racers are professional as well and would most likely research any serious allegations prior to judgment. Your business ethics, incredible patience and quality products speak VOLUMES over any possible heresay.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

_Removed by admin._


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Let us know Rubberdown what happens


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

an hour to go and he hasnt made good on the balance, I'm heading to bed, will post in the morning or mid day when I get some time how it played out!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Rubberdown said:


> an hour to go and he hasnt made good on the balance, I'm heading to bed, will post in the morning or mid day when I get some time how it played out!


 Been waiting to long i cant wait till morning its 215 now lol.Hey rdc i will be buying one of your 2" lifts very soon hope you got em in stock.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Been waiting to long i cant wait till morning its 215 now lol.Hey rdc i will be buying one of your 2" lifts very soon hope you got em in stock.


Don't you worry partner the lifts aint too far. LOL
Paul; man, I hope this (male anatomic member) makes good on this, but I can't say I'm too optomistic. Like I always say, call em out.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

rmax said:


> _Removed by admin._


 sorry guys . just woke up to probly the worst day i have had in years,


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Well he made another $150 payment, so I managed to get $300 out of the $475 I had into it.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

oldmanbrute said:


> Just check who it is and we'll be glad to help you out.:bigok:
> Triangle ___*NO*____
> Extreme ___*NO*____
> Bayou ___*NO*____
> ...


See above....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

RDC, I'm glad to see you got most of your money back but you still may want to think about letting us know who it was. IMO the ONLY reason they settled with you is because of the possibility of lots of bad press. If that had been the normal Joe Customer out on the street, they may not have been near as lucky as you were.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

check your PM's IBBruin


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> RDC, I'm glad to see you got most of your money back but you still may want to think about letting us know who it was. IMO the ONLY reason they settled with you is because of the possibility of lots of bad press. If that had been the normal Joe Customer out on the street, they may not have been near as lucky as you were.


Agreed!


Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

SPILL THE BEANS!!!! it took him over 6 months and still didnt make good, as your still at a LOSS!


----------



## tyndall (Jul 30, 2010)

Bad situation to be in. Everyone wants to know who the asshat is, but if RDC tells, isn't he proving that his word can't be trusted? Catch-22.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

No it proves he had to go to those measures to recoup some of his money!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

OR we can just use the how to section here to make our own snorkles keep money in your pocket and not have to worry about whoever this company is.

I agree with tyndall


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

tyndall said:


> Bad situation to be in. Everyone wants to know who the asshat is, but if RDC tells, isn't he proving that his word can't be trusted? Catch-22.


 EXACTLY! I'm sure eventually it will get out in the open, but Paul has to stay true to his word and give this so n' so a chance to redeem himself. Although it seems to me he's pushin his luck to the date and P'n alot of other people off in the process.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

This guy seems to have always made deliveries with his ebay sales, maybe not always very fast, maybe down right slow and never keeping his customers in the loop at all with no returned phone calls or emails, but for the retail customer on ebay he does deliver. My problem was that we agreed to work together and he never held up his end of the bargin and in the end, I learned a hard lesson, some people just cant be trusted when you give them something for free in exchange for something later on.

If you read my one reply up a little ways, it was non of the companies in a list posted so I selected "other"

Now at the same time, this person has paid me the amount I asked for and asked me to remove the threads on the 7 or 8 forums I have this posted on.....HOWEVER, it just might take me 6 months to ask the mods and admins to pull the thread 

If ANYONE wants to order from a certain company that wasnt listed above, shoot me a PM and ask me if the company they are looking to use was the one I had trouble with.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have heard the same issue's with that company Rubberdown...being VERY slow with shipping and will NOT return a phone call or email. 

Glad you got some of your money....congrats.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Snorkelyouratv has the cleanest looking kits I have seen yet and the pricing is competitive: (except for extensions for an X mr) c'mon they're just extensions, not even a whole kit, but cost more than a whole kit.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

*O.T.D. Customs* has pretty competitive prices... I usually charge a 12 pack plus mileage...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MIMB is the cheapest out there! *FREE* :bigok:









To quote sookiesmacker: "just saying......."


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> MIMB is the cheapest out there! *FREE* :bigok:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well... FREE-ish... just gotta buy the parts...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thats the only way to do it. What do you think the "kits" are made out of? lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha.. Ok true you do have to pay for the parts.. But.. Still. :bigok:


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

MIMB Snorkle Kit..........hmmmmmmm that's a thought!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol its done been brought up b4 and p425 said if anyone was to lazy to build there own he would do it for some god awful amount ( i dont remember the amount) lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I remember seeing somewhere he is charging $1,000 to do it. I help of course. :bigok:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

heck if someone will pay that much ill fly to there house and install it for them lmao


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... ya'll are crazy :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

shoot i take payments in beer... lol


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> shoot i take payments in beer... lol


 
That could get expensive!! The more i drink the less i work...haha


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i do my best work when im drinkin...lol


----------

